# Most autistic things you own



## FuckedUp (Jul 18, 2020)

In 2013, I really got into retro gaming. Didn't just use emulators, but actually bought old hardware and everything. Can't determine the singular most autistic thing of the bunch, so here's a list:

All the "good" versions of consoles, like the non-TMSS Genesis, SCPH-1001 PS1, AV Famicom with self-modded NES RGB, etc.
Physical copies of relatively rare games like Earthbound, Panzer Dragoon Saga, Mega Man 1, etc.
13.5" PVM I used to keep in my room (nowadays I just use an OSSC)


----------



## Damien Thorne (Jul 18, 2020)

The original soundtracks to all eight Bubblegum Crisis OVAs.  It took forever to track them down on CD, since I got them before eBay was a thing.  I regret nothing.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 18, 2020)

About six hundred distinctly different board games.


----------



## FrailQueen (Jul 18, 2020)

To be completely honest, my stuffed animal collection. I see one cute thing on eBay and I _have_ to buy it. Next thing I know, I have two full shelves in my bedroom.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Jul 18, 2020)

I don't have a problem, I just have 38 different kitchen knives.


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Jul 18, 2020)

Warhammer 40k minis and books. Can't help it, the lore is such a lovable mix of autism and schizophrenia.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jul 18, 2020)

I have a pretty big collection of tabletop RPG books, many of which I've owned for decades. Still have all my 3.5 D&D books from high school, and I still have my 80s TSR Marvel RPG books, first tabletop game I ever played.


----------



## Llama king (Jul 18, 2020)

How is owning shit you like autistic?


----------



## Dilf Department (Jul 18, 2020)

a bootleg blythe doll from aliexpress.


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (Jul 18, 2020)

A Super Sonic figurine that I've had since I was 10 or so.


----------



## Bababo (Jul 18, 2020)

A Steam Controller.


----------



## Robert James (Jul 18, 2020)

1. About 20 bionicle sets including some of the bigger vehicle ones. 
2. Gundam model kits, like 50 of them. At least 5 are different Zaku MkII
3. I'm really good at crane games and UFO catchers so I usually amas a collection of stuffed animals that I end up giving away.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 18, 2020)

Interstate '82
in it's big PC box


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jul 18, 2020)

Maps from different time periods that I got from the Renaissance Fair (someone there does nap recreations) 
A first edition book called _A Short History of the Confederacy _by Jefferson Davis 
Newspapers from the early 1900s (I got these at a university book sale and the newspapers were relatively cheap) 
A book about medieval manuscripts 
A bunch of capes because I like the aesthetic 
A Zuni made brooch/pendant of a hummingbird 
Pendant made from real flowers (Rose was dried and then covered in a resin) 
Pendant of carved amber with a wolf carving (it was handmade using dental tools)


----------



## wokelizard (Jul 18, 2020)

Lots of drones and weird electronics stuff like arduinos and dev boards and SDR's and sensors and LEDs and camera sensors and laser diodes. I'd like to mash it all together and build a mechatronic flying thing that used AI to learn how control itself in flight so it didn't crash, then learn various maneuvers like how to hover and avoid obstacles and people, then how to aim and fire lasers at people it considers a threat via genetic algorithms that simulated millions of interactions with entities that wanted to swat at it or shoot it down and score it better when it avoids them, until it's evolved to be literally as responsive and adaptive as something biological would be. Like run it in simulations that provide just camera feeds and IMU sensors until I can transfer it to full hardware.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 18, 2020)

A Nintendo Switch.


----------



## RubberbandMan (Jul 18, 2020)

A Harry Potter wand from Universal Studios.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 18, 2020)

RubberbandMan said:


> A Harry Potter wand from Universal Studios.


Which one?


----------



## Kiwifarmsname (Jul 18, 2020)

Bababo said:


> A Steam Controller.


same

also a tv I never use


----------



## RubberbandMan (Jul 18, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> Which one?


The oak one.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jul 18, 2020)

My Kiwi shirt / hoodie. 
And my Freddie Freaker plush.


----------



## Mambamia (Jul 18, 2020)

I don't personally own it, but my little sister owns a Death Notebook. It's a pretty cool book but it's the closest to the most autistic thing that I can think off that is in my household. I do have a laughing and crying Emoji pillow if that counts.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 18, 2020)

Does having an M1917 from Colt AND Smith count?


----------



## Salubrious (Jul 18, 2020)

Probably my Kiwi Farms account.


----------



## Dr. Ricearoni (Jul 18, 2020)

Got a record player for christmas, that I actually use.


----------



## Wooden Spoon (Jul 18, 2020)

A handheld neopet tamagotchi pet.


----------



## LargeChoonger (Jul 18, 2020)

Enough pairs of the exact same shirt and sweatpants to wear literally forever assuming I do laundry every few days. I just started wearing shorts after 10 months of the same outfit


----------



## Lil Yahtzee (Jul 19, 2020)

I own the entire Inuyasha series on DVD. My dad bought it for me for Christmas because he thought I still liked anime.


----------



## special need's H20 (Jul 19, 2020)

mostly Laserdisc, might get some anime figures soon.


----------



## Valstrax (Jul 19, 2020)

A human soul.


----------



## Cat tit bingo (Jul 19, 2020)

i have a pretty large transformers collection including most of the ones chris-chan had (i also share his birthday) and i have a lot of stupid ones like a toilet and urinal transformers and pepsi optimus.most autistic though is either my 7541 piece millennium falcon or my hatsune miku model kit




i also have a micro and a laser disc


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jul 19, 2020)

A deluxe logitech racing wheel.

I should really just slap a price tag on it on Craigslist and get it outta my home, I never had an interest in racing games again after having my own car.


----------



## amieth (Jul 19, 2020)

I have a 300$ Caligula coin. He's my favourite emperor. I went to a coin show for shits and giggles, I saw it and figured "eh, fuck it".


----------



## Stardust (Jul 19, 2020)

My *D.A.R.E.* activity book from, like, the 3rd grade.  It was drawn all over, and inside, by classmates and myself, so it is full of juvenile depravity and stupidity.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 19, 2020)

I still have my collection of Pokemon cards I had from when I was a kid. I've been holding onto them in the off-chance one of my siblings decides to (or accidentally) reproduce but that doesn't seem like it's going to happen. I have a god son who's starting to show interest in Pokemon though so maybe I'll give em to him once he starts getting into TCG


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 19, 2020)

A whole collection of plush toys


----------



## The Batter (Jul 19, 2020)

Valentines day/ holiday/ birthday cards from friends when I was young


----------



## 2021Murder (Jul 19, 2020)

deluxe monopoly set. everything is gold plated and the board is really fancy and so are the cards. i got really into monopoly for awhile, its a lot like RTS games, if everyone knows what they're doing the game takes less than an hour, if no one does it goes on forever. i once played a game that only took 20 minutes, but we had a lot of snake eyes between the 2nd and 3rd properties and everyone deciding to trade for monopolies semi-fairly. 

sort of sad i missed out on the boardgame autism of the 2010s though, there's like a boardgame cafe in every town in america now and they're always full and serve alcohol.

Also sort of surprised no one has said "an asian girlfriend" yet in this thread


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jul 19, 2020)

Some Pokemon and Nintendo plushies


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jul 19, 2020)

An 8bitdo controller. In Famicom colors. Have quite an admiration for the Famicom's color scheme. I'd cover every console in gold and red if I could. Same goes for my computer. Such a beautiful combination of colors.

Also have a few stock Intel heatsinks. Nothing vintage, just stuff from the mid and late 2010's. Don't use them because they suck. Hate throwing out perfectly good hardware.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 19, 2020)

I bought this while drunk at target years ago because it was my favorite childhood toy from 1985ish. Still keep it on my aviation wall though


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Jul 19, 2020)

Three different tarot decks.

Can't help liking those beautiful designs on them


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jul 19, 2020)

Tamagotchi Connection (up to V5).


----------



## s0mbra (Jul 19, 2020)

Waifu pillow


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Jul 19, 2020)

Too many textbooks I spent hundreds on. Now I need a bookshelf, or 2.


----------



## Mambamia (Jul 19, 2020)

I just realized that I got a copy of Kingdom Hearts 2, I know for a fuck fact that shit's added to the autism bin. I got a sonic game around the house somewhere too, it's a tennis game too.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 19, 2020)

A huge japanese magazine collection. The little freebies kick ass.


----------



## Brain Power (Jul 19, 2020)

An analog synthetizer. One day, I'll learn how to use it.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jul 19, 2020)

We already have a similar thread but it's already disappearing to page 2 so oh well.



Bouns tism points because I bought the hair/ear things and a red tophat and a cane to go with it all I need is a 1920s microphone


----------



## Truman the Jewman (Jul 19, 2020)

A $1500+ physical music collection to match the eBay-special all-1980's all-Japanese stereo setup I have in my room.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jul 20, 2020)

Let's see...

A few cosplay outfits with appropriate wigs and everything, a doctor who collection set that came with a wand (I forgot what it's called), about 50 bags of perler beads of assorted colors, all of the books in the second warriors series that I owned since I was 10 and a few more, knitting and crochet needles of various shapes and sizes with yarn, a huge ass jaguar plush, a boxed up model of the titanic that I won't build until I get the paints for it, a barely touched bottle of wild turkey that taste like shit but I don't know what to do with, an incense holder, a few books on current american politics (one by Rush Limbaugh), a Bob Ross energy drink can I got from FYE that I have displayed on my shelf, a dozen empty puzzle boxes, kiwifarms merch, one or two graphic tees from hot topic that I still own, and a creeper beanie.

You decide.



FrailQueen said:


> To be completely honest, my stuffed animal collection. I see one cute thing on eBay and I _have_ to buy it. Next thing I know, I have two full shelves in my bedroom.


Post pics please.


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 20, 2020)

Body armor. Though these days it doesn't feel so autistic. 

5.11 tactical pants and boots

A Heavy Weapons Guy FunkoPop (my only one)


----------



## FrailQueen (Jul 22, 2020)

Vlinny Chan said:


> Post pics please.


It's blurry thanks to my potato of a phone camera.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jul 22, 2020)

FrailQueen said:


> It's blurry thanks to my potato of a phone camera.
> View attachment 1464991


I like your fluffy llama thing on the top shelf the best. Also, is that a pill bug underneath it?


----------



## ditto (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 22, 2020)

drilldo attachment one of my friends thought it'd be a cool idea to buy as a birthday gift.


----------



## FrailQueen (Jul 22, 2020)

Vlinny Chan said:


> I like your fluffy llama thing on the top shelf the best. Also, is that a pill bug underneath it?


Thank you! And that plush next to the axolotl is actually an isopod but I do see how it can look like a pill bug.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jul 22, 2020)

FrailQueen said:


> Thank you! And that plush next to the axolotl is actually an isopod but I do see how it can look like a pill bug.


They're pretty much the same thing. Lol.


----------



## Pee Cola (Jul 22, 2020)

A life-sized standee of The Stig.


----------



## Captain Cuck (Jul 22, 2020)

I own a PS1, a Sega Saturn (White Japanese Model), a N64, a PS2, a PS3 Super Slim, a TurboGrafx 16 Mini, a Gaming PC... hell I even have a Sega Dreamcast and a original Xbox. Also own a bunch of VHSes and DVDs.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jul 22, 2020)

amieth said:


> I have a 300$ Caligula coin. He's my favourite emperor. I went to a coin show for shits and giggles, I saw it and figured "eh, fuck it".


You mean an antique coin? That will be two millennia old in several decades. How the hell is that autistic that's cool.


----------



## AmarettoPie (Jul 22, 2020)

A box large enough to comfortably fit a sitting adult human, full of shiny and sparkly shit. Keychain decorations, Christmas decorations, incredibly fake jewelry, broken/discarded real jewelry, glass/crystal/whatever-the-fuck doorknobs, borax crystals, fake flowers with glitter on them, glittery wrapping paper, glitter...

Shut up. I don't have a hoarding problem; I'm a trash dragon.

Seriously, though, I need some shelves, but a lifetime of being a poorfag makes me cringe at the price of furniture that isn't made of cardboard. Thinking about getting a bunch of those non-damaging hooks and such to hang things on the walls. I actually have space to _decorate_ now! Holy shit!


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Jul 22, 2020)

I hoard toys I find neat (have a lot of chinashit as a result) , so I am at loss of what to declare the MOST autistic, but, if anything, it's a column of assorted soft drink cans, which I started gathering to use as elevation points for said toys, but eventually just left be any nice-looking ones, so now it's occupying the space between two cabinets, looking dumb and shiny.


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Jul 22, 2020)

Little Mac and Wario amiibo.


----------



## Ligoskj (Jul 22, 2020)

A CD rom with a bunch of internet junk from the early 2000s. 80% of the files are stupid flash cartoons and games from that era.


----------



## BOONES (Jul 22, 2020)

Every borderlands, gifted copies of sjw trash from friends as a gag gift, 4 copies of far cry 3, and finally the most autistic of all Bad Rats.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Jul 22, 2020)

Ligoskj said:


> A CD rom with a bunch of internet junk from the early 2000s. 80% of the files are stupid flash cartoons and games from that era.


Can you please make a copy and upload it somewhere? I looove that stuff. I never was online before 2008, and so, missed the entire era.


----------



## Ligoskj (Jul 22, 2020)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> Can you please make a copy and upload it somewhere? I looove that stuff. I never was online before 2008, and so, missed the entire era.


Sure, I will make an ISO file tomorrow.


----------



## Distant Stare (Jul 22, 2020)

I spent 500 dollars on body armor, and am making my own ballistic helmet with a heads up display. I am exercising daily. With luck I will get into DIY gene therapy. 

My face when I am turning myself into a halo SPARTAN II


----------



## Sangria (Jul 22, 2020)

A starry-eyed Cinnamoroll plush a friend got me for my birthday. Turns out it was only available in Japanese claw machines for a very limited time, and as such fetches $50-70+ on the secondhand market, so if I ever need some cash then I can always sell that.
I can see why it's so coveted though, it's quite pretty!





I have a small collection of plushies, which are arguably autistic in and of themselves, but this one is my personal favorite.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Jul 22, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> I spent 500 dollars on body armor.



so a front and back set of steel plates?


----------



## Distant Stare (Jul 22, 2020)

murdered meat bag said:


> so a front and back set of steel plates?


UHMWPE


----------



## D_Tractor (Jul 22, 2020)

One of these Finnish Air Force fidget spinners from back before they changed their logo


----------



## murdered meat bag (Jul 22, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> UHMWPE


oh nice! what brand?


----------



## Distant Stare (Jul 22, 2020)

murdered meat bag said:


> oh nice! what brand?


You glow in the dark


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Jul 22, 2020)

My cat's pretty spergy.

In all seriousness, I have a ton of NGE stuff from when I was autistically obsessed with it in my teenage years.  Figurines, posters, DVD's, shirts, even a Pen-Pen plush.


----------



## Cantercoin (Jul 23, 2020)

I have quite a few art tutorial books (and a complete collection of every how to book Marcos Mateu-Mestre has made so far) 
Around 3 big binders worth miscellaneous comics ranging from 80s duck tales comics to a pretty obscure DC comics series with some sort of not-Conan the barbarian.
I got a hand full of pins/acrylic charms/ key Ive amassed over the years.


----------



## cumrobbery (Jul 23, 2020)

Several guides on 18th and 19th century military uniforms, a few of them aren't even in a language I understand


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jul 23, 2020)

I found a box full of old mangas and fanzines from the late 90s and early 2000 that I collected. Also, the piece of resistance: my own super edgy bootleg copy of The End of Evangelion, complete with its original bloodstained sleeve.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 23, 2020)

My growing _Urusei Yatsura_ collection (which extends into other favorite manga and anime):

The entire Japanese and English (translated so far) manga volumes, the former of which I won from Yahoo! Japan Auctions
_Beautiful Dreamer_ on DVD
Three scale figures (secondhand but in good condition), a Nendoroid, and two Q*Poskets (one of which is currently stuck in SAL hell- thanks, Corona-chan)
A small plush
Several keychains, stickers, and tin badges
A mug
Three T-shirts, usually just for lounging
A 40th anniversary fanzine I also got from YAJ
I've also been buying vintage 80s and 90s Barbies from eBay because they're colorful and I love her starry eyes; nowadays the lines are low quality and totally uninspired.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Jul 23, 2020)

Cantercoin said:


> Around 3 big binders worth miscellaneous comics ranging from 80s duck tales comics to a pretty obscure DC comics series with some sort of not-Conan the barbarian.


Warlord or some other one?

Warlord is a walking proof boobs-n-butt pose doesn't take prisoners XD


----------



## Ligoskj (Jul 23, 2020)

Ligoskj said:


> A CD rom with a bunch of internet junk from the early 2000s. 80% of the files are stupid flash cartoons and games from that era.





UnsufficentBoobage said:


> Can you please make a copy and upload it somewhere? I looove that stuff. I never was online before 2008, and so, missed the entire era.





Ligoskj said:


> Sure, I will make an ISO file tomorrow.


Here you go, as I promised:


			https://drive.google.com/file/d/1haE0tL8fG3LNZka5vE5mDp-l8Mja_2c2/view?usp=sharing
		


You can also pick a winrar version:





						Early 2000s junk.rar
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 23, 2020)

Llama king said:


> How is owning shit you like autistic?


Depends on what you like


----------



## soft breathing (Jul 26, 2020)

Probably my dream journals. 
I can't keep a journal/diary of my real life, I always quit after a few weeks. 
But I've been keeping dream journals for years for some weird reason.


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Jul 26, 2020)

5 handheld Nintendo consoles and a bunch of game cartridges for those game systems. And a lot of sketchbooks because I love sketching and drawing.


----------



## Cold Root Beer (Jul 26, 2020)

This thread's a fuckin trap and I ain't falling for it.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 26, 2020)

Old sony mp4 players


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jul 26, 2020)

A small but slowly growing collection of Tech Decks.


----------



## Rozzy (Jul 27, 2020)

A fursuit


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 27, 2020)

An autistic nigger that does all of my housework.


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (Jul 27, 2020)

I have a massive collection of swords, knives and other melee weaponry, though most of it is inherited. Also I may or may not own a bunch of less-than-legal automatic rifles that I inherited from my dad which he took home after the war. WHOA I DON'T KNOW ANY OF YOU GUYS PRANK POSTER PRANK POSTER, ALL THE POSTS MADE BY THIS IP AND ACCOUNT ARE SATIRE!


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 28, 2020)

A hip flask that has "FUCK YOU YOU FUCKING FUCKS" emblazoned upon it


----------



## kobox666 (Jul 28, 2020)

My SBD powerlifting belt. I'm not a pro and it was quite expensive, a regular belt would have been enough, but I feel in love with it when I saw it. I'm happy I have it, but buying it was not a rational decision.


----------



## kobox666 (Jul 28, 2020)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> A small but slowly growing collection of Tech Decks.


When I was in high school they became quite popular for a couple of months. Never got one, but I remember the mini ramps and mini repair kids.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 28, 2020)

I thought it was really funny for some reason.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 28, 2020)

A wall full of Nerf guns (with RGB lighting)


----------



## MissDrama (Jul 28, 2020)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> View attachment 1479904
> 
> I thought it was really funny for some reason.



What's that? a toaster?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 28, 2020)

MissDrama said:


> What's that? a toaster?



Yes. It also toasts a Hello Kitty face into the bread. I think the shipping from asia was more than the price of the toaster, making it extra autistic.


----------



## Crankenstein (Jul 28, 2020)

I have a Zaku figure. I don't even like Gundam. Or anime, really.


----------



## Sperghetti (Jul 28, 2020)

A more appropriate question would be what I own that _isn’t_ autistic in some way.

Current collections include:
Azone dolls
those little Re-Ment miniatures
80's-era My Little Ponies
Sylvanian Families
Tamagotchis
film cameras, mostly of the plastic "toy" variety


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jul 28, 2020)

Prolly my Band of the Hawk necklace


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Jul 29, 2020)

Sperghetti said:


> 80's-era My Little Ponies


Do you have a lot or just few?


----------



## Sperghetti (Jul 29, 2020)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> Do you have a lot or just few?



Not a huge hoarde, but probably like 50-60 of them. All of my childhood ponies, plus ones I found in flea markets, antique stores, eBay, etc. My goal is to eventually acquire all the Summerwings and Windywings.


----------



## Lonely Grave (Jul 30, 2020)

A 1970s Pentamatic typewriter. Got it in a garage sale while in a bit of a "nostalgic for decades you weren't even alive" phase. It is obscenely loud due to the long strikers, but it can type in black or red and has that lovely indent bell built in (the one that goes DING! at the end of the line).

Approximately 70% of the _Android: Netrunner _LCG collection, collecting _after _the game went out of print. The last remaining packs and boxes sell for several hundred each, so I'm in no hurry to buy quickly. I just like the setting a lot.

A _Doraemon _plushie. This one I keep for two reasons: 1. it was my childhood anime and 2. the person who gifted it to me was a family friend who perished in a warehouse fire the next year. I didn't know her that well but a gift like that as a kid meant a lot, so I keep it in her memory.


----------



## queerape (Jul 30, 2020)

I just bought a plushie of the SARSCOV 2 virus


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 30, 2020)

An autistic child slave I had delivered by Wayfair.


----------



## Rozzy (Aug 3, 2020)

A Naruto dakimakura.



Spoiler: NSW


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 3, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> A Naruto dakimakur


How much do the long-ass pillows themselves cost? I need one for "my sleeping place is flat and wall makes my back hurt" purposes.


----------



## Rumpleforeskin1488 (Aug 3, 2020)

I own a scale replica train set that populates my whole basement.  Like trees, buildings, people.  You walk down the stairs and you have to crawl to one of the "conductor  ports".  Whole set is elevated on plywood three ft above floor.
   Yes I'm married...she just accepts the tism...


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Sep 14, 2020)

Yeah, I have hundreds of dollars in just a small handful of Figmas.

I'll take the puzzle stickers now.


----------



## Silas (Sep 14, 2020)

I have about $7k worth of Lego.


More if you count resale value, not MSRP.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 14, 2020)

Rumpleforeskin1488 said:


> I own a scale replica train set that populates my whole basement.  Like trees, buildings, people.  You walk down the stairs and you have to crawl to one of the "conductor  ports".  Whole set is elevated on plywood three ft above floor.
> Yes I'm married...she just accepts the tism...


Pics?


----------



## MountAndDewMe (Sep 15, 2020)

Over $1000 worth of pokemon plush toys. 
Probably wouldn't be able to resell them all for anywhere near that much, though. Not that I plan to anytime soon.


----------



## Cold Root Beer (Sep 15, 2020)

A kiwifarms account.


----------



## Bumblino (Sep 15, 2020)

Rumpleforeskin1488 said:


> I own a scale replica train set that populates my whole basement.  Like trees, buildings, people.  You walk down the stairs and you have to crawl to one of the "conductor  ports".  Whole set is elevated on plywood three ft above floor.
> Yes I'm married...she just accepts the tism...



Idgaf if that's autistic because it sounds cool as shit. Did you do it yourself or bought it pre-made?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 15, 2020)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> How much do the long-ass pillows themselves cost? I need one for "my sleeping place is flat and wall makes my back hurt" purposes.




Maternity pillow on Amazon(American or European), surprisingly cheap and there's all kinds of forms to them.


----------



## Rat Lord (Sep 15, 2020)

The entirety of my childhood webkinz collection. We're talking 100s of these fuckers. Most in plastic totes but the more sentimental ones have their places in the house. The whole collection is probably worth a small fortune at this point, especially with a good portion still having tags and codes intact and unused.


----------



## Cool Spot (Sep 15, 2020)

Random action figures, old Pokemon cards.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Sep 15, 2020)

Some books of le occult magic, like eliphas levi, papus, stuff like that, i also have a tarot deck which i am pretty good at.

I just like to know about that stuff, i see it as interesting fiction and food for thought, i also like criptids,faeries, ghosts,  demons and yokai lore and have books about that.


----------



## TowinKarz (Sep 15, 2020)

A whole lot of S-gauge American Flyer trains.   Inherited my Dad's old set a few years back when the basement was cleaned out, and after fiddling with it for a bit, decided I had to have more... and got a bit eBay addicted.... as you can see. 

Mostly from the "good" years of production (1953 - 1955)  but I do have one really old piece, an engine from 1947, only 2 years after the factory went back to making toy trains from detonators for blockbuster bombs. 

73 years old and it still runs just fine.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Sep 15, 2020)

700+ CDs. 400 DVDs. All in plastic containers. I no longer own a TV or a stereo.


----------



## SourWeasel (Sep 15, 2020)

A bunch of enamel pins for media I like. It's not at FunkoPop levels of consumerism, but I'm planning to make a small corkboard display with them.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 17, 2020)

I have lots of books and magazines about trains.

I don’t consider it autistic becuase atleast you get information and enjoyment out of them unlike the mass produced plastic crap people in this thread have.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 17, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> I have lots of books and magazines about trains.
> 
> I don’t consider it autistic becuase atleast you get information and enjoyment out of them unlike the mass produced plastic crap people in this thread have.



that explains a lot


----------



## Rumpleforeskin1488 (Sep 19, 2020)

Bumblino said:


> Idgaf if that's autistic because it sounds cool as shit. Did you do it yourself or bought it pre-made?



Assembled each piece and meticulously painted every building...alot of parts made from scratch...my tism with trains is not normal...but could have worse addictions I guess.


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 19, 2020)

A Hastune Miku figma


----------



## NarutoYaoi (Sep 20, 2020)

I collect muppets merchandise. Mostly plushes.
Oldest one is Scooter, '76 I think


----------



## Krystal (Sep 22, 2020)

Literally.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 22, 2020)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> View attachment 1597604
> Maternity pillow on Amazon(American or European), surprisingly cheap and there's all kinds of forms to them.


Hol up, what the fuck is wrong with that woman's feet





that's beyond foreshortening, that woman's got feet the size of a continent


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 23, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> Hol up, what the fuck is wrong with that woman's feet
> 
> View attachment 1614688
> 
> that's beyond foreshortening, that woman's got feet the size of a continent



Wow, and that's some ape like finger sized toes. She might turn blue and grow fur one day.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Sep 24, 2020)

A custom made, New Jack City themed notebook


----------



## Ducky! (Sep 26, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> I have lots of books and magazines about trains.
> 
> I don’t consider it autistic becuase atleast you get information and enjoyment out of them unlike the mass produced plastic crap people in this thread have.



What is it with retards and trains?


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Sep 27, 2020)

I bought a 2 inch tall Mega Man Legends plastic toy figure on Ebay last year for like $20. Still don't know why I did that. I even have a Servbot sticker on my car even tho I don't even like Mega Man Legends that much.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Sep 27, 2020)

I recently started collecting Redemption cards at my advanced age.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## tehpope (Sep 28, 2020)

Way too much fucking vinyl. I barely listen to the fuckers.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Sep 29, 2020)

DelicateMageflower said:


> View attachment 1627811


I wanna be friends with that duck.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 29, 2020)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> I wanna be friends with that duck.



That's Opus the penguin from Bloom County and other things.



I don't remember why they started wearing underwear. The cat is burnt out and never speaks.

It's like a Doonesbury with animals, used to be pretty good but I haven't read it in forever.




The comics were pretty good but political stuff like the one above gets dated quickly.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Sep 30, 2020)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> That's Opus the penguin from Bloom County and other things.
> View attachment 1630159
> I don't remember why they started wearing underwear. The cat is burnt out and never speaks.
> 
> ...



That's the main reason why I don't like "political humor" because the jokes become extremely outdated and never age well.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 30, 2020)

A katana. Not a very good one either. I'm not sure if that makes it more or less autistic than if it were a high quality one.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Sep 30, 2020)

I have a completely unetched germanium wafer.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Sep 30, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> A katana. Not a very good one either. I'm not sure if that makes it more or less autistic than if it were a high quality one.


Autism is owning one of these katana umbrellas, wall swords are fine shit and should have never gone out of fashion.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Sep 30, 2020)

I have a small collection of vintage movie posters, window cards, pressbooks, etc. There's a common theme among them: a specific actor. I do have some purchase goals that are unrelated to that actor, though.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Oct 1, 2020)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> Autism is owning one of these katana umbrellas, wall swords are fine shit and should have never gone out of fashion.



What the hell is it with autism and katana swords?


----------



## XMassAllYearRound (Oct 1, 2020)

1.- An Atari 7800 with controllers and cartridges
2.- A Pokémon monopoly from the 90's
3.- A copy of "Eternal debt" (AKA Cuban Monopoly)
4.- A CO2 S&W R8 revolver replica, along with other pellet and CO2 guns, including a Daisy model 25 from the 50's and a Derringer that shoots pellets with blanks.
5.- Quite a few pocket watches


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 1, 2020)

Broseph said:


> What is it with autism and owning katana swords?


Anime. For older generations, it'd be due to Japan seeming like an exotic place.


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (Oct 1, 2020)

Broseph said:


> What is it with autism and owning katana swords?


Ironically despite being a massive weeb as a teen, having an autismal knowledge of 16th century Japanese history and culture, a username and avatar referencing THE poster boy for what a true samurai is supposed to act like for every samurai that came after him, I own no katanas. All swords I own are Austro-Hungarian light cavalry swords and that's only because they're family heirlooms.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Oct 1, 2020)

yoshitsune said:


> All swords I own are Austro-Hungarian light cavalry swords and




Pics, please?
If you cannot post them, atleast show me in a PM ^^


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (Oct 1, 2020)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> Pics, please?
> If you cannot post them, atleast show me in a PM ^^


Sorry, I'm part of some sword and knife restoration sites so I could get reverse image searched and dhaxxed and those alogs will start terrorizing me trying to psychologically break me! Jokes aside, if I feel like it I'll take and then send you a few pics of the only sword I haven't restored yet because I'm fucking lazy so excuse it looking like absolute shit.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Oct 2, 2020)

Just a few days ago I bought Resident Evil 2 and 3 for the Gamecube on eBay for $89 each, which means that I spent about $180. It's no wonder I'm so fucking broke all the time.

Those aren't even the best versions of the games (that would be the Dreamcast and PC), I just wanted them to round out my collection and we all know what an autistic hobby collecting video games is.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2020)

A signed photo of all the TGWTG/Channel Awesome contributors that participated in Kickassia, as well as the DVDs for Kickassia and Suburban Knights. I paid for the To Boldly Flee DVD and they never fucking sent it, so I guess the most autistic thing I own is a receipt for a Channel Awesome anniversary film DVD I didn't even receive.

I don't think many people can top that, TBH.


----------



## FuckedUp (Oct 2, 2020)

Bender said:


> A signed photo of all the TGWTG/Channel Awesome contributors that participated in Kickassia, as well as the DVDs for Kickassia and Suburban Knights. I paid for the To Boldly Flee DVD and they never fucking sent it, so I guess the most autistic thing I own is a receipt for a Channel Awesome anniversary film DVD I didn't even receive.
> 
> I don't think many people can top that, TBH.


lol holy shit, now I don't feel embarrassed about my blu-ray copy of the AVGN movie.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Oct 3, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> lol holy shit, now I don't feel embarrassed about my blu-ray copy of the AVGN movie.


Hey at least that was meant to be so bad it’s good


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Oct 8, 2020)

I would say that the most autistic thing that I have ever owned would be my hard cover World of Warcraft Atlus book. Just the fact that I own a book full of maps for a fictional world in a video game is autistic AF.


----------



## Pissmaster (Oct 10, 2020)

I own a copy of xXx on DVD.  That's not autistic in and of itself, but the reason I own it is:

I had at least one DVD of every other letter of the alphabet but X, and I saw it on clearance, so I bought it just to have something that started with X. Never watched it, never planned to watch it, don't know what it's about, still have it, probably will never watch it


----------



## Rumpleforeskin1488 (Oct 11, 2020)

Ducky! said:


> What is it with retards and trains?


Its those damn brio sets we get introduced to as kids...ultimate gateway drug.


----------



## Rumpleforeskin1488 (Oct 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> An autistic nigger that does all of my housework.


No bicycle is safe..


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Oct 11, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> Most autistic thing I've ever found is definitely this Undertale pin, just on the floor at a video game convention a few years ago
> 
> View attachment 1637667


At least it's cute.


----------



## IPman (Oct 12, 2020)

This photo right here:


----------



## Beanie (Oct 12, 2020)

I have a physical audiobook of Katana at Super Hero High... because Katana


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 13, 2020)

LOL surprise dolls


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Oct 13, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> LOL surprise dolls


Half of which you did not even need cause lil shits come blindboxed and nobody wants to buy commons off you?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 13, 2020)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> Half of which you did not even need cause lil shits come blindboxed and nobody wants to buy commons off you?



No but I got one without shoes THE FUCK


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 14, 2020)

Tales from the crypt demon knight and bordello of blood on a single DVD. Even though both movies are available in much better collectors edition blu rays with actual special features beside the trailers


----------



## Dizzydent (Oct 14, 2020)

XMassAllYearRound said:


> 1.- An Atari 7800 with controllers and cartridges
> 2.- A Pokémon monopoly from the 90's
> 3.- A copy of "Eternal debt" (AKA Cuban Monopoly)
> 4.- A CO2 S&W R8 revolver replica, along with other pellet and CO2 guns, including a Daisy model 25 from the 50's and a Derringer that shoots pellets with blanks.
> 5.- Quite a few pocket watches


Whats wrong with pokemon monopoly?


----------



## XMassAllYearRound (Oct 15, 2020)

Dizzydent said:


> Whats wrong with pokemon monopoly?View attachment 1662979


If you have actually played it you would know that there's some bizarre lore going on in the cards and properties compossed of a mixture between the tv show and the games. 
Kudos on keeping it in good condition, it looks way nicer than mine.


----------



## Witthel (Dec 9, 2020)

A few Spongebob lego sets that I got as a kid and never bothered to part with.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 17, 2020)

A Pixter with some games


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Dec 19, 2020)

A RetroAchievement account.


----------



## SuperConglomerateWhale (Dec 31, 2020)

1999 Toyota Corolla


----------



## ScrapBuyer (Dec 31, 2020)

over 20 gas masks, and a deck of lewd furry cards from some weird game from like 2003


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Dec 31, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> LOL surprise dolls


The women at the offices spent an hour bitching about these the other day. Apparently some of them are more risque-looking than the Bratz dolls of yesteryear.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 31, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> The women at the offices spent an hour bitching about these the other day. Apparently some of them are more risque-looking than the Bratz dolls of yesteryear.



Well they're supposed to be ambiguously baby-looking.


----------



## Black flag (Jan 2, 2021)

A fuck ton of playing cards


----------



## Nopenopenope (Jan 2, 2021)

A square tin full of pogs, slammers, and Tazos. All kept from when I was maybe 6-7 years old I think? Haven't played or whatever with them since then, but very occasionally I like to empty out the tin and see what I've got. The Slammer Jammer brand were the best I think


----------



## Never Scored (Jan 3, 2021)

A $500 8" Dobsonian telescope. With a variety of lenses of course.


----------



## KPLProphetic (Jan 3, 2021)

Orion Balls said:


> About six hundred distinctly different board games.


Toppest of keks. Even chris-chan isn't as pathetic as this faggot here lol


----------



## Str8Bustah (Jan 3, 2021)

a jimco**** t-shirt


----------



## Cat tit bingo (Mar 4, 2021)

May have hit a new low


----------



## ForgedBlades (Mar 4, 2021)

Spoiler: Take your pick


----------



## PissPotPatty (Mar 4, 2021)

I got rid of as much autistic stuff as possible but I kept some of the Pokemon plushes I begged my parents to get me as a kid and some Halo figures I painted to look like my in-game characters.


----------



## Vingle (Mar 4, 2021)

Xl sized Rilakkuma (big plush bear), it's authentic and imported from Japan. Not really interested in it anymore and it looks tacky with the interior. But it's so autistic it makes me kinda happy looking at it.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 5, 2021)

Bootleg store brand airpods


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Mar 5, 2021)

Checkmate faggots.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Mar 5, 2021)

5/9 beta pieces of the MTG power 9 including a Black Lotus


----------



## Weed Eater (Mar 5, 2021)

How the fuck can I begin?
Multiple dakimakuras: Sans, Papyrus, McCree, Nicolas/Worick (GANGSTA.), Jotaro, Joseph/Caesar (JJBA)
I've got a Miku poster and a Vocaloid calendar
Many plushies, some are still with my mom that I plan to have sent.
Every piece of art I've ever created
Faun ears, wig from Arda, many other pieces for cosplay.

There are more but by this point I'm PLing.



Hamplanet Fitness said:


> 5/9 beta pieces of the MTG power 9 including a Black Lotus


This made my jaw drop.


----------



## Interchanger (Mar 6, 2021)

ForgedBlades said:


> Spoiler: Take your pick
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1970084


I see nothing wrong here, just a fellow man of culture.


----------



## Haint (Mar 7, 2021)

Obsessive collection of heirloom flower varieties (irises, daffodils, roses)! collected from old cemeteries.


----------



## Bender (Mar 7, 2021)

Haint said:


> Obsessive collection of heirloom flower varieties (irises, daffodils, roses)! collected from old cemeteries.


Wouldn't they wilt and die after a couple of weeks, or do you keep going back to replenish your collection?


----------



## teat (Mar 7, 2021)

3 pillow pets, one of which I've had for over 15 years. it's a turtle.


----------



## Herrinnert_U_zich_Jezus? (Mar 7, 2021)

giga bites of old radio shows, mostly broadcasted from ships. The illegality of that act, the transmitters that were bopping up and down in storms even got the RCA technicians visit to learn about the harsh salt conditions and the stress their gear needed to withstand. My ideal job would have been technician / diesel mechanic onboard.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r-CuL3CWc0&ab_channel=Radioman


----------



## Justanotherguy (Mar 7, 2021)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Bootleg store brand airpods


Is this autistic? Did you just go to a corner store and buy out of necessity?

My 3d printers and creations


----------



## Weed Eater (Mar 8, 2021)

Bender said:


> Wouldn't they wilt and die after a couple of weeks, or do you keep going back to replenish your collection?


Flower pressing is an easy way to preserve flowers. Or you hang bouquets upside down, or in a safe corner, so they dry. Then you can usually spray the flowers to preserve them better while they're in a case or something similar.


----------



## Haint (Mar 8, 2021)

Bender said:


> Wouldn't they wilt and die after a couple of weeks, or do you keep going back to replenish your collection?


I collect bulbs, cuttings, anything that can grow into a another plant, along with data like plant species, location, weather, associated graves stones. Finding sites can be a easy as looking for old churches, too autistically digging through historical documents and maps, and sometimes just luck finding abandoned cemeteries. I generally avoid cutting blooms if I can, its bad juju. Its a weird, and macabre hobby, I know, but it takes me too places that I might be the only living person too have visited these sites in living memory.


----------



## Blancmange (Mar 8, 2021)

I have over a dozen pipes. I'm not even a serious collector, I just have specific requirements depending on my mood. 

I also collect tools, which is not inherently autistic but I go about it in an autistic manner.


----------



## DuckSucker (Mar 12, 2021)

I forgot about it cause people mostly post cool niche autistic shit but i have a bongo cat t shirt.

I was hanging with my sister and kinda drunk and we were fucking around on the internet and I end up clicking a bongo cat meme compilation, and laughing at it and telling her how cute I found it, for like 3 videos. We start talking about art and culture and move on but then on christmas, I find out she got me a bongo cat t shirt from like redbubble. She also got me a cool Bob Ross poster and some other stuff too but that to me is the definition of this thread haha.

I wear it around the house, and I've worn it public because fuck it I'm just going to the grocery store and nobody cares, and I was kinda caught off guard when the cashier girl goes, "I love your shirt. The most wholesome meme." This was a few years ago though maybe 2018 so probably the very tail end of it.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Mar 14, 2021)

I only just started watching the show so IDK if the show itself is autistic but does this stranger things hat count? 



I remember I actually bought this hat in Baltimore back in 2019 during that trip I shadowed Chris at brony con. I don't know I bought it at a Baltimore target maybe I thought it would help me blend in while I did my "field work " at the convention center.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Mar 27, 2021)

I own knives. Knives in themselves are not autistic but the number of knives I own definitely is. I am also austistic about steel and only buy knives made with hattori hanzo level high end steel which are autistically expensive for being a variation of one of the oldest and most basic tools known to mankind


----------



## BrunoMattei (Sep 13, 2021)

Leatherface Sixth Scale Figure by Sideshow Collectibles
					

The Leatherface Sixth Scale Figure is available at Sideshow.com for fans of The Texas Chainsaw Massacre.




					www.sideshow.com
				








I really could not help myself.


----------



## Damnits (Sep 14, 2021)

the entirety of my militaria collection, which is probably valued at over $500+

why does the military keep making such cool shit? it just encourages me to buy more of it

a few days ago i picked up an M6 bayonet, a WW2 M1 helmet liner (issued!) and a definitely-issued WW2 USMC holster



Hamplanet Fitness said:


> 5/9 beta pieces of the MTG power 9 including a Black Lotus


holy shit


----------



## Cool Username (Sep 14, 2021)

"Two head dinosaur."  That's exactly what it says on its belly. It's a green dinosaur toy with two heads. I bought it a couple of years ago at a open-air flee market in my city. There was a man selling really cheap toys and I wanted to buy one for my niece. I saw this little guy with his two pairs of eyes looking at me and couldn't resist. Now he collects dust on my shelf, but I clean him from time to time. I suppose he must be from the 80's or something.

The dinosaur isn't the only autistic thing I own, but the most autistic I guess?


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Sep 15, 2021)

My Beanie Baby & Pokemon plushie collection. Tfw consoom


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Sep 15, 2021)

An unreasonable amount of plushies. 


And everything on my bone shelf


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 17, 2021)

Orikeshi eraser making kits


----------



## The Cunting Death (Sep 17, 2021)

Anime figurines


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 2, 2021)

I bought these cuties this morning.


----------



## Equivocal_Iki (Oct 10, 2021)

Japanese measuring spoons. I was worried that American measuring spoons would be calibrated for imperial, then realized european measuring spoons might be no different. Then I realized Japan, not having used imperial, would most likely to be calibrated to metric rather than calibrated to imperial and just rounding for the stated metric equivalent.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Oct 10, 2021)

I have a Handwritten english letter from a Japanese ebay seller I bought something vidya related from like 6 or 7 years ago they included in the package for some reason. It's literally just a thank you letter and also just the guy giving their phone and email address and saying if I ever need or see anything reigon exclusive that interests me  that they don't sell on ebay to see if they can get it for me and send it over for if I send the money more or less. I never called or contacted this person and if I ever did at this point they'd probably be like "who the fuck this american?" I kept it the past several years because It's something I've never seen Ebay sellers do before or since and the seller had drawn/traced SNES sprites on the envelope and letter.


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Oct 10, 2021)

Probably at least 100 balls of yarn


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Oct 11, 2021)

Scooby-Doo Funko Pop.

In my defense it was my mom's idea, for Christmas two years ago or so. She comes up with some quirky stuff every year and decided gifting every member of our family a different Funko would be great. I got to pick the Funko and I chose Scooby because ey, fuck you, Scooby-Doo is a classic.

But that still means I own a Scooby-Doo Funko Pop, and I'm not just gonna pretend that isn't incredibly autistic.



Also an original animation cel of Yogi fucking Bear, complete with a certificate of authenticity issued by Hanna-Barbera themselves. I probably paid way more than I should for what is esentially a drawing of a cartoon bear, but I'm actually enough of a loser that I genuinely think it's cool. I may buy more.


----------



## Sandraker (Oct 12, 2021)

One of those original 100 lithographs from TF2 framed on my wall when the Valve store first opened.

Its from Meet the Sniper, but looking back at it I'd rather have Scout since that's who I mostly play now


----------



## Sunflower Seeds (Oct 12, 2021)

I have a pangolin plushie. I just think they’re neat.


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

Spoiler: Rick and Morty Porn






My Rick and Morty porn comic folder.


----------



## Adroc Thurston (May 14, 2022)

A crap load of various chi-fi headphones and earphones from aliexpress and other chink websites.
Also a Pinebook Pro (Cheap Linux ARM based laptop that's surprisingly decent considering I only paid $200 for it; despite being made for hardcore Linux autists like myself).




_It's totally not a problem _


----------



## thegooddoctor (May 14, 2022)

Way too many Anime Soundtracks, mainly from Shonen series like One piece and DBZ. The music is just too good.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Oct 9, 2022)

Lush bath bomb hoard, marshmallow body spray, a toque made of some kind of acrylic called Polylana that claims to be more ecofriendly than regular acrylic. I'm skeptical but was looking for a new hat and it had merino and was on sale for a good price. 
Barbie doll collection (unopened). Chinese knock off Sailor Moon wands from wish. A squishy ball with little watery beads inside (elite level autistic). Been eyeing a really cute Tencel denim jacket with fringe from Avon of all places.


----------



## Cool Dude 69 (Oct 9, 2022)

I got me some of them ball jointed dolls, but for lookin' at. I painted up the faces, but you'll have to take my word on them not sucking. I also made custom eye balls for them.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Oct 9, 2022)

Cool Dude 69 said:


> I got me some of them ball jointed dolls, but for lookin' at. I painted up the faces, but you'll have to take my word on them not sucking. I also made custom eye balls for them.


I wish I had a monstergirl bjd with monochromatic eyes and horns.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Tuesday at 1:58 AM)

FLAG
COLLECTION


----------



## Not a bee (Tuesday at 3:21 AM)

A League of Legends banner with Kindred on it


----------



## thegooddoctor (Tuesday at 10:05 AM)

Way too many comics to count, and the entire Full metal alchemist manga collection which I stole from my schools library.


----------



## BigFanOfTheKillstream (Tuesday at 10:22 AM)

I own a kiwi plushie made by Faith Vickers.
Runner-up goes to my glow in the dark CIA badge


----------

